# Suns' rotation - who's going to start?



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

You guys have so crowded and talented guys at 1-3, that I'm in a big curiosity how is going to be.

Shawn Marion - Joe Johnson - Steve Nash - Quentin Richardson - Leandro Barbosa - Casey Jacobsen.

*Shawn Marion* and *Steve Nash* are obviously locks at their positions as starters. 
Matrix will see some time at 4 spot
Steve Nash - do you guys think that he will still play big minutes (>35) or rather they'll keep him for playoffs and play him more during playoffs?

At 2 spot - I don't think is the situation is that obvious. While *Joe Johnson* is a huge talent, *Q-Rich* is a up and coming stud too. And I don't think he was just paid 45mln $ just for 20mpg.

As for *Barbosa* and *Jacobsen* - I don't think they'll get many PT.

My guess would be sth like that:


PG: Nash 33mpg | J. Johnson 8 | Barbosa 7
SG: J. Johnson 23 | Q. Richardson 23 | Jacobsen 2
SF: Marion 30 | Q. Richardson 8 | Cabarkapa 8 | Jacobsen 2
PF: Stoudemire 32 | Marion 11 | Lampe 5
C: Voskhul 26mpg | Stoudemire 7 | Hunter 10 | Lampe 5

What do you guys think?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Nash 30 mpg / Barbosa 18 mpg
Johnson 33 mpg / Q 15 mpg
Marion 30 mpg / Q 18 mpg
Amare 30 mpg / Marion 8 mpg / Lampe 10 mpg
Hunter 15 mpg / Voshkul 15 mpg / Lampe 10 mpg / Amare 8 mpg

Jacobsen, Eisley, Tabuse and Zarko will have to wait for their chance.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Marion will get more minutes than that, but otherwise that looks pretty fairly close.

Barbosa started at PG, but looked bad against the Sonics. He is coming off a groin injury, which took away his quickness. He got into foul trouble.

Q came off the bench against the Sonics had another big game, which JJ sliding over the point. Obviously the rotation will depend on Barbosa, but there is little doubt that JJ, Q and Shawn will get a lot of minutes.

The inside rotation of Stoudemire at 32 to 35 minutes and everybody else will eb and flow over the season. Some guys will do 20 minutes one night and DNP the next depending on matchups and how the different guys are doing. None of Amare's mates did well, but Voskuhl played better than agains the Clippers.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> Marion will get more minutes than that, but otherwise that looks pretty fairly close.


Really? He's got him at 38, just below his average from the past couple years. With Richardson on board, you have to figure he's going to lose at least a couple per game.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I was responding to Amareca. His analysis is much closer than Thorgal to what I expect.

Thorgal is too low for Marion (at 30) and too low for Barbosa (7)because JJ won't play that much at PG if Barbosa is healthy. I don't see Carbakapa and Jacobsen getting regular minutes on a per game basis. Richardson will split his minutes between SF and SG. 

I don't think Amare will play 39 minutes a game on a regular basis (to average 39 means a lot of mid 40's which is unreasonable considering his style). I'd look for him to average around 35 to 36.

I expect Lampe will play some PF behind Amare and some center to total around 15 to 18 minutes a game. I don't expect more than 5 minutes a game on average for Marion at PF.

I don't see Voskuhl getting more than 20 minutes a game this season. I expect Hunter to get around 15 minutes depending on how he does and the development of Vroman.

Carbakapa, Jacobsen, Eiseley, Yuta, and Vroman are unlikely to get regular minutes and will all averaged in the 5 minutes a game of games played range if there aren't major injuries.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

WTF?

Amare played like 40 a game the second half of last season.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

D'Antoni said ballpark for the Suns three swingmen would be 35mpg each, and I expect that's what we'll see, probably about 37-38 from Marion and 32-34 from JJ and Q. I think JJ will start, Richardson is really a weapon better suited for coming off the bench, especially considering the amount of offense in our starting lineup.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> WTF?
> 
> Amare played like 40 a game the second half of last season.


I don't think Amare AVERAGED 40, although he had several games over 40. Here are the numbers for some of the other top PF's last season:

Garnett - 39.4
Brand - 38.7
Nowitzki - 37.9
B. Wallace - 37.7
Duncan - 36.6
J. O'Neal - 35.7
Boozer - 34.6
K. Martin - 34.1
Gasol - 31.5

Something around 36 - 37 minutes a game looks to be a good target.


----------



## RJ May (Feb 10, 2004)

Here's my breakdown on MPG for each player

Nash- will probably get around 32 mpg 

JJ- being the most versatile and better defenders on the team he will get atleast 36 mpg 24min at sg 6min at sf 6 at pg

Marion- will get most of his time at the 3 but will also log in some minutes at the 4. I expect him to get around 37min. 32 at SF and
5 at PF

Amare- There's no way he plays less than 38 mpg 

Voshkul, Hunter, Lampe- 48mpg between the three of those guys

Q- 24 min at the 2 and 10min at the 3

Barbosa- 10mpg all at the 1

Zarko- 10mpg at the 4


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think Amare AVERAGED 40, although he had several games over 40. Here are the numbers for some of the other top PF's last season:
> ...


Amare *did* average 40mpg for 27 games post All-Star Game.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3607/splits



> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> I think JJ will start, Richardson is really a weapon better suited for coming off the bench, especially considering the amount of offense in our starting lineup.


I have the same thoughts for those 2.


----------

